# Sidas Custom Pro Winter Insoles



## cpt_usa (Sep 30, 2010)

I've just got these done, in a pair of K2 Thraxis. Only been out one day so far, but SUPER comfortable and responsive. The guy who molded them suggested I steal the piece of harshmallow foam off of the bottom of the factory insoles and glue it onto the sidas' when I get a chance - I'm doing that tonight, to get ready for tomorrow.


----------



## BearPaw (Jan 24, 2014)

cpt_usa said:


> I've just got these done, in a pair of K2 Thraxis. Only been out one day so far, but SUPER comfortable and responsive. The guy who molded them suggested I steal the piece of harshmallow foam off of the bottom of the factory insoles and glue it onto the sidas' when I get a chance - I'm doing that tonight, to get ready for tomorrow.


Is that the gel thingy near the heal of the original insole?


----------



## cpt_usa (Sep 30, 2010)

Yeah. I've taped it to the bottom of the new insoles now (didn't get up today) but I'll glue it on after I'm sure it's in the right place/I want to keep it.


----------



## BearPaw (Jan 24, 2014)

cpt_usa said:


> Yeah. I've taped it to the bottom of the new insoles now (didn't get up today) but I'll glue it on after I'm sure it's in the right place/I want to keep it.


Cool! gonna try that too. been saving them, your suggestion told me why!


----------



## cpt_usa (Sep 30, 2010)

Nice! Glad I could help. Let me know what you think. I stood in my boots after taping the padding in, and it felt nice, so I think I'll probably like it on the snow too.


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

That doesn't seem like it would work. The stock ones have an indent where the harshmellow fits. If you put it on the sidas, it will lift it in an unnatural way, wont it?

I have Thraxis/Sidas and tried something similar, didn't work too well.


----------



## BearPaw (Jan 24, 2014)

jtg said:


> That doesn't seem like it would work. The stock ones have an indent where the harshmellow fits. If you put it on the sidas, it will lift it in an unnatural way, wont it?
> 
> I have Thraxis/Sidas and tried something similar, didn't work too well.


Thanks so much for your post. I have one more day to ride before season ends and was going to try after. Will hold off now. I love this forum almost everyone I could see here being a friend. Not kidding. Seriously, if anyone on this forum comes to whitefish montana please message me.  Big difference between skiers and shredders in my short experience. Skiers seem like the general population and riders have a wonderful common mindset. Maybe a broad generalization but damn I am glad I chose riding!


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

Haha, yeah funny coincidence. Worth a try anyway though, won't hurt (permanently at least ). Feet are sensitive to pretty small changes inside the liner, even a few mm can be pain or not.

When I tried, it just reduced volume too much, which hurts, and the middle sunk in. The harshmellow padding pieces are only on the heel and metatarsal area. You might be able to get away with doing just the heel ones, if that doesn't lift your heel too far out of the sweet spot to keep it held in.

I haven't been to Whitefish, but spent some time around Bozeman. Might do Whitefish next year!



cpt_usa said:


> Nice! Glad I could help. Let me know what you think. I stood in my boots after taping the padding in, and it felt nice, so I think I'll probably like it on the snow too.


How did you arrange them? Same pieces in the same places as stock (heel and ball of foot)?


----------



## cpt_usa (Sep 30, 2010)

jtg said:


> That doesn't seem like it would work. The stock ones have an indent where the harshmellow fits. If you put it on the sidas, it will lift it in an unnatural way, wont it?


You raise a good point, however the sole of the boot ALSO has an indent for the harshmellow to fit into. seemed pretty comfy to me, I've had it in for a few days now.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Damn you are a persistant troll, Truthabtinsoles

When is your next post gonna show up, now, how bout now, whoops maybe now.....:rofl2:

Best part is Im not usually one of the members on "troll patrol" but I find you more than amusing


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Truthabtinsoles said:


> I am amused to see how you keep on stalking me.. Time to get a life bro.
> 
> Remind Insoles Review 2014 | skate definitive


Yo BrOOh I find it impossible to relate to that comment. I"m not stalking you by any means. That would constitute me going finding your IP, seeing that your in the UK I think and coming to find you. 

I'm just politely acknowledging your very very poor review of nothing really that you keep posting on ppls thread. Like you have a good review of some pretty decent products on the market. If you actually said something insight full even one point, which to your defense deeper in your crappy free site you did make. Poor but made. Back on topic you have nothing to add to any of the threads you posted in, your just butt hurt I"m still calling you on it. 
Simple stop or write a review that someone could actually take seriously and none of this will continue, would have happened, nor will I make comment on a post of substance that you make. 

It is slow, my home is quite, and I really don't have much else to do. My chores are caught up, tv episodes were watched and relaxing is ensuing


----------

